# Public or Private Testing



## tsdclaflin (Apr 1, 2006)

I earned by black belt in a TSD school that keep "cho dan bo" and black belt tests private.

When I changed schools, my new instructor held "open" tests, where anyone could come and watch. Not only were families allowed to be a part of the audience, lower ranking students were encouraged to come and see what it was like?

How does your school do?  What do you prefer?

I like the public testing.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 1, 2006)

We have always done open testing, and I prefer it.  Family and friends are always welcome, and should have the chance to see what it is that absorbs so much of the practitioner's time and energy.  We encourage students to bring family, friends, and cameras of all varieties, and juniors are encouraged to attend, to assist with testing (holding boards, sparring partners, etc.) and to see what they are aiming for, and we usually go out to eat afterwards - and everyone who attended the testing is invited to join us.


----------



## Drac (Apr 1, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Family and friends are always welcome, and should have the chance to see what it is that absorbs so much of the practitioner's time and energy.


 
Plus they are afforded the oppertunity to meet this Sensei person that the practitioner is forever talking about...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 1, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> We have always done open testing, and I prefer it. Family and friends are always welcome, and should have the chance to see what it is that absorbs so much of the practitioner's time and energy. We encourage students to bring family, friends, and cameras of all varieties, and juniors are encouraged to attend, to assist with testing (holding boards, sparring partners, etc.) and to see what they are aiming for, and we usually go out to eat afterwards - and everyone who attended the testing is invited to join us.


 
I've had both kinds of tests (open & closed). The closed one was more intense & stress producing because it was secretative....Tho, it wasn't harder. I think higher rank tests are stressful enough without adding the stress of them being closed to others. MA isn't a secret society or a fraternity/sororiety(sp?). I think its important for loved ones & junior belt students to see what its like. They need to see what it takes to get to the place they wanna be.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 1, 2006)

Friends and family are invited to blackbelt tests. I guess you could call it semi-private! :0)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2006)

My first martial arts instructor held "open" testings. This was ok until I ran into problems. We were testing a guy for purple belt and of course he had everyone in his family and any/all of his friends showed up. He already looked shakey as it was and was tested against my better judgement. Basically I was over ruled. Anyway he looked like a fresh pile of dog ****. 3 of us on the panel said NO! When we went to confer with the head instructor he said "His mom is video taping". I said "so". He said his brothers and friends were out there. I said "so". The other 2 also backed me up. We were once again over ruled b/c the head instructor didn't want him to look bad or fail in front of all of those people. 

My current instructor holds "Closed" testings and that's what I prefer. If something were to go wrong then it's only between "x" amount of individuals in the room.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2006)

I have never had an on purpose Private Test. 

Nor Have I been involved in one.

Although sometimes it seems like a private test as the family and friends do not show up for more than one or two tests. Maybe a color belt and then a BB test


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 2, 2006)

We have both public and private testing now.  Not my school, my instructor's decision.  He will test privately with BB help, any color belt up to high red.  After that it is public.

For my last 2nd dan test, he had a row of colored belts, about a dozen in line to do breaking right in front of me while I was doing twenty forms.  I had to blot them out completely, so when I moved too close to the line, they had to scatter.  I took the room that I needed as I was placed in the center of the room.  I don't think this lineup should have been there but he was putting the pressure on.  I was only testing with one other teen.

Other BB tests I have observed were only students/BB testees, a separate test (with their relatives) and there were 6-8 doing form at the same time.  Not as much pressure, not nearly, especially for the people in the back. Not all tests are equal. TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 2, 2006)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Not all tests are equal. TW


I'll agree with that


----------



## bignick (Apr 2, 2006)

Color belt tests in taekwondo are open in our school, but black belt testing is closed.  I think it creates less stress, because you don't have anybody but the other testees and the instructors watching you.  It lets you focus and not think about your family or friends watching you.

To counteract the closed testings, all people that tested for their black belt give a big demo a month after the test that everybody can come watch and this where they finally get their belt.


----------



## Miles (Apr 2, 2006)

I conduct public testings.  However, I know folks belonging to organizations which hold private "pre-testings" or "panels."  These organizations then have a "public" test which is essentially an affirmation of what was done privately.

I tell my students that they are always being tested.  

Miles


----------



## kamishinkan (Apr 2, 2006)

We hold public "open" tests for all colored belt tests. black Belt testing is closed (only other Black belts and family of the testee).


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

Early I remember tests as being private (or maybe, parents weren't so involved then?). Later, for the under belts, parents were around on the tests. Black Belt tests were always private. Funny thing I remember on the private tests. At the end it was always said, never discuss the test with anyone else.


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 12, 2006)

*All* of our tests are open for color belts and Black Belts, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I do not mean to offend anyone who uses closed tests, but personally, I am absolutely against the concept. Now, I don't mind the idea of a Black Belt test which is "semi-private," where family and other Black Belts are present, but not the general public.

However, we hold our testing for all ranks at one time, on the same day, from white belt to Black Belt, so every student, and their families are encouraged to stay and watch the excitement of the Black Belt test. I am never concerned as to what stress, or pressure this puts on students as that is part of the process, especially for a Black Belt to be able to peform while potentially being mentally distracted by his or her surroundings. Nervousness increased is good to see if they can handle it, as real-life self defense is usually not a calm event.

The one thing that I absolutely disagree with is where parents are not even permitted to see their own child take each test. Taekwondo should encourage family involvment and support. I would pull my child out of a school if the instructor had some crazy notion of "secret tests." I agree with you there Iceman, "MA isn't a secret society..." Fortunately, as the Chief Master Instructor, I don't have to worry about that.

Just my opinion! Please, try not to be offended!  
CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 12, 2006)

At my instructor's school, we have kyu tests done together (yellow - brown) in a semi-open environment and black belt tests done as a separate, closed test. Each test is a physically demanding ordeal lasting up to several hours - my yellow belt test was 7 1/2 hours, but average is about 4-5 hours except for black belt...but that's a major extreme. They, of course, get more demanding as they continue and culminate in the test for shodan. Each test includes endurance demonstrations (long distance runs for completion, not time), agility testing (various sprints and the like), stances, techniques, combinations, kata, self-defense, grappling and sparring interspersed with push ups, sit ups, etc. 

A standard feature of each test, however, is that everybody works, even the black belts and instructors...everybody does the run, everybody does the grappling, the combinations, etc with a small number of people sitting out of each event (except the run, and never more than one in a row!) to evaluate the testees. 

Generally, even if we were to make the tests open, few people would want to sit and watch the entire thing!

The Black belt test being a private event does lend itself to being a kind of fraternity initiation, but following the test there is a long lasting camaraderie that is near-impossible to break. That is the feature that I like the most. One thing that I think would be better is if we used the practice of testing in private but having a public ceremony with friends and family for the actual presentation. 

Cheers....


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> *All* of our tests are open for color belts and Black Belts, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I do not mean to offend anyone who uses closed tests, but personally, I am absolutely against the concept. Now, I don't mind the idea of a Black Belt test which is "semi-private," where family and other Black Belts are present, but not the general public.
> 
> However, we hold our testing for all ranks at one time, on the same day, from white belt to Black Belt, so every student, and their families are encouraged to stay and watch the excitement of the Black Belt test. I am never concerned as to what stress, or pressure this puts on students as that is part of the process, especially for a Black Belt to be able to peform while potentially being mentally distracted by his or her surroundings. Nervousness increased is good to see if they can handle it, as real-life self defense is usually not a calm event.
> 
> ...


 
My experience with "closed tests" seem a bit diferent than some here. I was told very little about most of what to expect, & even deceived about other parts of the test. Hence my "secret society" comment. Some here seem to have had different experiences that were more positive. Because of my experience, I prefer open tests. I look forward to watching the BB & Master tests at the USCDKA National Conference next month. It will give me an opportunity to know what to expect for me in the future. That doesn't mean it will make it any easier to *perform *when its my turn, tho.


----------



## crushing (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm going to watch black belt testing this weekend.  My instructor and a fellow student are testing for 3rd dan and first dan respectively at this testing.  I appreciate the opportunity to see this.  I was present when our senior student earned his black belt and I felt really good for him and was glad to be a part of it.

Additionally, there were some very interesting weapons demonstrations, including filipino stick fighting.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 21, 2006)

I prefer open testings for all ranks, just cause it puts more stress on the testees.


----------



## matt.m (May 18, 2006)

Testing in my opinion is between those who are being tested and the graders.  Dad told me about a year ago he tested 14 blue belts for purple.  They all failed.  Can you imagine the feeling if it had been open for viewing like a tournament?

I think it adds to the anxiety of taking the test itself.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 18, 2006)

I was disappointed when I couldn't watch the upper rank BB tests at the conference I went to. (It was a closed test. I didn't know that til I got there). It was explained to me that they close it for all BB's because everyone gets "put thru the wringer" at testing time. Students may think differently of their instructor if their instructor struggles. I could see this with litlle kids, less with adults. I appreciate the reasoning.


----------



## searcher (May 19, 2006)

I run open tests for under brown and I run closed testing for brown up.   The purpose for closing the tests for our higher ranks is that the level of brutality that we have is often to much for parents and young students.   We have tried open tests and we lose students for that reason.


----------



## matt.m (May 19, 2006)

Tests in Moo Sul Kwan are private.  It is a Black belt panel and the testers.  Period end of story.  None of this "My family wants to watch" business.  However I am speaking from the experience of the adult testing.  Black Belt is like the fortress of solitude.  

Now with that being said, at my school all ranks except black belt test can test at the same time.  It does not matter if it is a white testing for yellow, a green testing for blue, or a brown testing for red.


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2006)

My dojang has public testings, so I've never tested privately.  Public testing isn't so bad, unless you get someone rowdy...


----------



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,

I have taken part in both open and closed gradings, but I hold open gradings upto 3rd Dan in our school.

I took my 4th Dan last year and that was strictly closed, we had to go into the dojang one at a time to preform all our hyungs etc. The sparring and one step was done as a group. The grading was very technical and lasted 5 hours and that was only the first part. The whole grading was over a 3 day period.

Never been so focused in all my life and it took over 3 weeks to recover physically.

Pil Seung

Ken


----------



## mcmillintkd (Jul 11, 2006)

We test in public.  Colored belts can test privately but only because they were not able to make a regular testing.  I just tested privately because I had to work on the test day (I am a student so have to work around classes and time at the dojang).   A private test was held for two of us at the end of an evening. I suspect everything we did during the evening was part of our test.  I liked this because the extra attention was paid to everthing we did.  There was no escaping the judges eyes because something else in the room distracted them.

BB testing is public because of the cost of extra judges.  BB testing is always done in a group though they can be testing for different ranks.


----------



## searcher (Jul 11, 2006)

We always keep our BB tests private.  It allows less distraction.   I want my students to be fully focused on what they are doing.   With the things they have to do there is less risk of them getting hurt.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Our examinations are all open to students and family members.  I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 11, 2006)

All public testings, no secrets.


----------



## searcher (Jul 12, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Our examinations are all open to students and family members. I wouldn't have it any other way.


 
The problem with this is that , depending on which style they are testing in, when we do "Sanchin" testing and the fifty man fight we often freak out parents and spectators.   They think that their little boy or girl will have to do this.   Which is partially true.   They will to test for adult BB.   This part of the test is often brutal to the on-looker.   It is better for all.


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 16, 2006)

our junior and infant testings are open, anyone can watch. 

Adult gradings are closed. Only the grade testing, and the grading panel are in there, with maybe one or two senior grades. That's all. 
I prefer it that way (mainly because when I'm on the mat during the children's testings I hate being looked at - even though I'm not doing it) because there's no distractions. I also like the atmosphere better, feels like I'm there to do something serious.

Also, I think our gradings have a tendency to look fairly brutal, even at lower grades. I've seen people come out crying or shaking because they are fairly physical. We are encouraged to do techniques hard, (but not to hurt) and show a lot of aggression. If the juniors or parents saw it, I think they wouldn't let their children go up into the next class!


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 16, 2006)

Infant testing?


----------



## RheaHS (Aug 16, 2006)

Infants are 4-7 year olds. they do stuff like stances, punches and kicks, basic groundwork and techniques. They have very informal testings, they are even fun for the adult AI's!


----------



## Blindside (Aug 16, 2006)

We run both, public testings through green and brown and black are closed.  All our tests are individual, we don't test groups.  Brown and black are as much mental tests about confidence and knowledge of the system as they are about physical fitness.  Few people make it through without "looking bad" at some or many points, in a closed test I can feel comfortable exposing a testees ignorance on a topic, without having to worry about what an audience thinks.

Lamont


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 4, 2006)

All schools I have trained at have public testing (except for JJ black I think). However if the school is part of the national martial arts associastion you must pass a child if he/she is allowed to test (mon grade). This is generally kept a secret from the kids and perhaps even the parents.


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 4, 2006)

i like the private testing myself, i dont want to show anybody up lol jk


----------



## TraditionalTKD (Sep 6, 2006)

Our testings up to 3rd Dan black belt are public testings. All family members and friends present are perfectly welcome to watch them. This is because up to 3rd Dan you are still considered an amateur.
After 4th Dan it is strictly at the discretion of the judges. 5th Dan and higher will most likely be private, because these testings are very special and rare and are treated as such.
My 4th Dan testing was public, as was a few 5th Dan testings I've witnessed. I've also seen 4th and higher Dan testings where our Grandmaster told everyone below the rank of 4th dan, friends and family included, to leave the gymnasium. We went from 200 people present to 20 in a space of five minutes.
6th Dan testings and above would most likely be conducted in a special location away from the regular testing and at a predetermined time with just the tester/s and judges present.
And availability of judges is a factor as well. Our Instructor would most likely fly in Korean Grandmaster colleagues of his to judge something like that.


----------

